# Eczema cream...?



## Baz (1 Feb 2005)

Can anyone recommend a really good 'over the counter' cream for eczema?


Thanks!


----------



## efm1 (1 Feb 2005)

Hi Baz

We use Emulave or Hyrdocortizone (sp?) for my son and for myself on occasion if needed.

I think both of these are over the counter but Emulave may be prescription

We usually put some silcox base on first before applying the creams as they are quite strong and shouldn't be used for more than a week or so at a time.

efm


----------



## ajapale (1 Feb 2005)

We use oilatim and emulave and find it excellent.

We banned all use of *all* soaps and shampoos especially in the bath. We are carefull with washing powder (we use persil non bio). We dont use *any* airfresheners and keep household chemicals such as bleach, ammonia, disinfectants to an absolute minimum.


You have to be very diciplined in applying the oilatim regularily.

Hydrocortizone is only availiable on prescription and the strength varies beteween children and adults. We used it very sparingly and only when things were quite bad.

Some people relate eczema to diet but we were never able to determine a link.

Talk to your doctor or pharmacist for advice.

I'm sure you'll find more on the topic over on [broken link removed]

ajapale


----------



## mollser (1 Feb 2005)

*excema*

May i suggest 'Aqueous'cream - it comes in the chemist brand white tubs, and is very pure and cheap - I find Silcocks base way too greasy, and Emulave and E45 further exaggerated the problem they are meant to relieve. 

If it gets too bad, resort to the cortizone, a very mild version can be bought over the counter, the ones that work are on prescription

Plenty of freshair and sunlight help also

got to keep house dust free, and change bed linen constantly - dust mites are a killer for excema


----------



## have not a clue (1 Feb 2005)

*excema*

Hi, I'd suggest Emulsifying ointment. As a previous poster said steer clear of all showergels, bath foams, etc.  My doc suggested emulsifying ointment when I had tried most of the others suggested to no avail.  Use it for bath/shower as a soap substitute and then afterwards on dry skin as a cream.  It it very think and greasy but it really works.  A big tub that will last months is about €5 in the chemists.  Hydrocortisone is available without prescription but I really wouldn't go there without doctors advice, it used too much it can make things worse.


----------



## BlueSpud (1 Feb 2005)

Lots of good avvice here.  My young lad an Eczema problem, and the thing that we believe made the biggest difference was tackling the dust mites.  We got rid of all carpets n the house and put the special (name escapes me) covers on his matress, duvet and pillows.  Pretty much a thing of the past now, tG.


----------



## sueellen (2 Feb 2005)

When I get a very mild touch of eczema (probably from stress or too much use of household detergents) I find Boots Oatmeal soap helps.  

Have serious eczema on my scalp and have to use Diprosalic Lotion which is very strong, definitely on prescription and has to be used sparingly.

My nephew had it very bad as a baby and found the old remedy as recommended by the chemist in James' St. where you mix porridge with water and then leave it to drain off, worked for him.  When the water has drained away completely you use this to wash - especially suited to babies.  Know it sounds off the wall but helped him a lot when nothing else would work.

Cotton clothes are definitely a must and Persil Non-Bio is probably the most suitable washing powder as already mentioned above.


----------



## taffy (2 Feb 2005)

*Eczema cream*

For my daughter we use hydrocortezone as a base, (not sure if you need a prescription or not) and leave it to soak in for about 10 minutes and cover it with emulsifying ointment. For her bath we have a routine of mixing the emulsifying ointment with boiling water, whisking it up and adding it to the bath water. 

When her eczema was at its worse we were going through three large tubs every 2 weeks.  

We now buy a dozen tubs at a time in from the UK and save about a third on Irish pharmacy prices.  The mad thing is though it is made in Clonmel and shipped across the water!


----------



## Miner (2 Feb 2005)

*Re: Eczema Cream*

If its for the itch then try Eurax which is available over the counter.  If its for someone *over the age of 2*, then talk to your dr about Protopic, which unfortunately is prescription only.  It's a non-steroid cream and I swear by it.  My ds, 4, has been using it on and off for the past year or more.  It's pricey at €70 a tube, but a little goes a long way and you can get up to 2 months out of it depending on use.


----------



## ajapale (2 Feb 2005)

*Protopic*

*Protopic* is not recommended for use by infants and children afaik.
ajapale


----------



## mmclo (2 Feb 2005)

*Re: Protopic*

Try Foleys Chemist on James/Thomas St. (if in dublin). <inadvertent comment deleted by ajapale> It worked really well for our daughter


----------



## mcm511 (11 Feb 2005)

*Re: Emulsifying Ointment and Hydrocortizone Ointment*

I have 3 children who have ezcema (9,3,1.5 yrs old). Tried everything, even expensive creams and products from USA. But still on-off.

This works well with them-
Daily use of emulsifying ointment specially on dry areas (at least 3X)
Bathing every other day (using burts bee baby soap).
Mix hydrocortizone ointment and emulsifying ointment and apply on worst areas.
No yogurt, cheese, banana, anything with orange flavoring, wheat.

I'm not sure about this, my parents advised me to cut down on their sweets since both sides of our family have diabetes and we noticed a big improvement on their skin. Maybe its related to people with diabetes are prone to infections and skin problems.

Can't wait for the day they will outgrown it. My 9 yrs old seems ok now but has flareups if there is a drastic change of temp (season changes).

Goodluck to all.


----------



## Gordanus (12 Feb 2005)

*Re: Emulsifying Ointment and Hydrocortizone Ointment*

Hydrocortisone and other steroids - be very sparing in application as long term use thins the skin, and no it doesn't recover.  
Anyone try the E45 Itch Relief Cream?  I bought it over the counter in Boots in England, but have never seen it since.  Works for about 8 hours at a time, and doesn't seem to have any steroids in it.


----------



## Dr Moriarty (12 Feb 2005)

*Re: Emulsifying Ointment and Hydrocortizone Ointment*

Thanks, Gordanus, I'll try that next time I pass through London. I was once prescribed a 'Hydrocortoid-something-or-other' cream which worked (temporary) wonders, not replicated since by expensive-enough over-the-counter remedies, including Fucidin and your common-or-garden Calamine lotion. But I've always been very apprehensive about Cortisone, and thankfully my problem is only a mild and intermittent one, which is why I haven't tried getting the Cortisone cream prescribed again...

_(I could of course try cutting down on the various toxins I voluntarily pour into my system every day :rolleyes )_


----------

